

ICANN finalizing plans to introduce web addresses using non-Latin characters. - dzlobin
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8326241.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=903276>

